# Is there a support group in Los Angeles?



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I have looked through all the posts for Los Angeles. I don't see a recent post. I am located in the San Gabriel Valley and would like to find a support group. It would be great if there was an established group that I could join. Please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## shyboylb (Jul 20, 2006)

:wel 
Yes, there is a Social Anxiety Support Group in West L.A. It is every Friday at 8 P.M. It is FREE!! Here is the info
http://shyboy.bravehost.com/share.htm


----------

